# Help me pick out a bathroom wall tile...



## hubbard53 (Nov 7, 2007)

i like #1 - its more neutral and won't darken the room


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I like number 2, because you can see the texture pattern more and also if you say it is a better quality tile, then that is a good option, and also the size is bigger.


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

I think I prefer #2 as well. Is it normal to use 20"x20" tile for walls?


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

#2 looks exactly like the procelain we put in our kitchen. It's great! It hides dirt like crazy and hasnt gotten boring after 3 years. We chose a slightly darker version for a border around the island as well.


----------



## sandy (Nov 16, 2007)

The number 4 textured tile may be difficult to maintain cleanliness wise. In my experience, the bathroom is the most difficult area of the house to maintain followed by the kitchen. I think number 1 is the best option. Best price and I like the glossy look. Makes everything lively.


----------

